# Check out this fractional vice!



## Tom O (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## YYCHM (Jun 26, 2021)

I want one


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 26, 2021)

Simply an amazing design and build. 
I am betting the searches for "fractal vise" will be up thousands of percent in the next few days.


----------



## eotrfish (Jun 26, 2021)

Spectacular


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 26, 2021)

the guy who restored it is in Sask.  Small world.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 26, 2021)

A lot of parts on that vise, good thing they are numbered


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 27, 2021)

cool video. Two things tho...I'd have been extremely nervous prying those 1/2 ring races out of the vise jaws, it they are hard would be very likely if I were doing it, for them to snap in half.

     The other thing, he neglected to show in the vid, those little parts catching in that wire wheel and zinging off into some previously unknown dark hole in the shop.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow! That thing must have been expensive to purchase! So many parts. All precision made & hardened. 

I never seen anything like that! Must be super rare.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 27, 2021)

I know looking at the picture it was a wtf moment then he moved a part and sure enough it was a WTF moment!


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 27, 2021)

Amazing!  Would be fun trying to get the fixed face square to anything!  ;o)


----------



## eotrfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks like Lindsay engraving is resurrecting the design




https://fractalvise.com/


----------



## PeterT (Jun 30, 2021)

The thing is you need one of those special indicators to tram it in.


----------

